# Cad Plating And Polishing



## shawn57187 (Feb 22, 2016)

I had a couple Schwinn cad plated fender stays with dark marks / dings, but otherwise essentially great plating.
The original look was a dull whitish gray color.  

I decided to take some fine steel wool and WD40 to rub out the dark marks. After about 5 minutes of working on the stays, I was surprised that they took on an almost chrome like appearance.  The stays are going with chrome fenders, so the change in appearance isn't necessarily a problem  

From the factory, were these stays originally polished?  I was surprised at how easily they took on a high shine. Did I destroy the plating with the steel wool or is the plating essentially fine?

Thanks


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 22, 2016)

Ive had them shine up pretty well also, but ive also burned right through the plating as well in cases. It depends on the bike and its past. From what I can tell they weren't polished from the factory. Id be careful but I dont think you did any damage. They will dull back up in time if you dont like what youve done.


----------

